# crowded beaches



## rokket (Sep 4, 2013)

What are the regulations for surf fishing on occupied/crowded beaches


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I do not believe there is any regulation for typical surf fishing but common sense should dictate that throwing pyramid weights and hooks around a bunch of swimmers is probably not the best idea. 

I am under the impression that you are not allowed to shark fish when you have swimmers in the gulf.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably not a good idea... actually, a terrible idea.

Just drive a few blocks down the beach and fish, it'll be less frustrating for you, and safer for the swimmers... fishing will probably be better too.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I like to catch the occasional tourist from Panama City during spring break!


----------



## rokket (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks All


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I like to catch the occasional tourist from Panama City during spring break!


They put up a good fight!!! :thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Except for the fat ones...It is hell untangling braid after their death roll.


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

When we're down, I either go very Early or just after Sunset. If I happen to spot some schools however, I do have a Gotcha rig at the ready, lol. But I will not fish if there are swimmers within a hundred yards or more from me as a matter of safety on the beach.

Hit the Jetties instead if you're banking it but carry some terminal tackle. Hit the Bait shop under the Bridge at SRB/FWB and the Marina. Nothing beats live bait and a few bucks invested just might get you really hooked up. Gotcha's along with the gamut of fast retrieve artificials can produce at any time but bottom fishing will be tedious until you figure out how much weight to use.


----------



## rokket (Sep 4, 2013)

Our grandchildren were tangled in fishing line from an inconsiderate surf fisher. I'm wondering how many people this happens to, and if there are any regulations governing how close to swimmers surf fishers can be, or what times of day fishing is allowed on beaches where swimmers are present?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Except for the fat ones...It is hell untangling braid after their death roll.


Just spit coffee all over my phone

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

rokket said:


> Our grandchildren were tangled in fishing line from an inconsiderate surf fisher. I'm wondering how many people this happens to, and if there are any regulations governing how close to swimmers surf fishers can be, or what times of day fishing is allowed on beaches where swimmers are present?


'rokket', your questions presume people swimming have more right to the beach than people fishing.

If I may turn them around on you .... how close are swimmers allowed to be to people surf fishing? ... and what times of day is swimming allowed on beaches where people are fishing?

So far as I know it's just a matter of common sense and courtesy in most places. But regardless of their activity not every beach goer has good common sense and not all are courteous.


----------



## rokket (Sep 4, 2013)

AndyS, 

This is the very reason I am searching for regulations for the activity of surf fishing. From my perspective, It would seem that safety should be the measure for who has rights to where. However, when reasoning can't be used, a law/regulation something in writing will do a better job.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Just use common sense. And think of it this way - even if you were there first, if this is a beach commonly used by swimmers, it's probably a good idea to move. There's a lot of beach out there and how would you feel in you hooked into a 6 year old ? Some parents need help taking care of their kids.


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Finding someone who uses common sense is a rare thing these days. Me and a friend were fishing from the beach near the jettis at ft. pickens Monday and a family of tourist decide to setup on the 6ft of beach between our fishing poles and jettis and let their kids go swimming all around and in our fishing lines. They showed no courtesy or common sense so we had to move out of our fishing spot to avoid hooking one of The little tards.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

rokket said:


> AndyS,
> 
> This is the very reason I am searching for regulations for the activity of surf fishing. From my perspective, It would seem that safety should be the measure for who has rights to where. However, when reasoning can't be used, a law/regulation something in writing will do a better job.


Yep there ought to be a law that's just what we need. How about keeping a better eye on the kids so they don't get tangled up. In the past i have been around many people fishing friends and unknown i watched out for my self and my children till they could watch for them selves. I too think you are better to fish away from others but it is a public beach.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

I tgink is is a first come fist served kind of thing. If you are fishing and someone starts swimming within a few hundrer feet of you then i think you can assume you are not dealing with common sense anymore. These are typically the most dangerous people because everything that happens to them is someone elses fault. Best to just move on and not have to deal with idiots.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

rokket said:


> AndyS,
> 
> This is the very reason I am searching for regulations for the activity of surf fishing. From my perspective, It would seem that safety should be the measure for who has rights to where. However, when reasoning can't be used, a law/regulation something in writing will do a better job.


Sounds like you desire to pick a spot on the beach and insert yourself into a potential unsafe zone due to someone already there surf fishing.

Then you want to throw the "bathers trump all others card" and make the surf fisher pack up and move.

How many miles of vacant beach do you need?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

it always killed me when i would surf fish with 3 rods, all on tall white PVC holders, all bowed towards the water, me standing there, and people would still walk straight into the lines and look totally baffled at what this crazy clear stringy stuff is!! and i would always get away from people, to the point my arms were burning from toting my stuff.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

rokket said:


> Our grandchildren were tangled in fishing line from an inconsiderate surf fisher. I'm wondering how many people this happens to, and if there are any regulations governing how close to swimmers surf fishers can be, or what times of day fishing is allowed on beaches where swimmers are present?


Too many regulations already and not enough common sense to go around...guy shouldn't have been fishing around kids swimming and the kids shouldn't have been swimming around fishing lines.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

The audacity of tourists using our beach! When will it end?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

rokket said:


> AndyS,
> 
> This is the very reason I am searching for regulations for the activity of surf fishing. From my perspective, It would seem that safety should be the measure for who has rights to where. However, when reasoning can't be used, a law/regulation something in writing will do a better job.


Wow...let's make another law so people DON'T have to use their heads. Then we could all just grow up ignorant as hell because there was never any reason to have to watch out for ourselves!


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Surf fishing is actually a recent thing on Pensacola Beach and Navarre, 40, 30 even 20 years ago you could count the numbers of people surf fishing on one hand. I rarely saw anyone doing it growing up here in the '70's and 80's, most people fished the pier or old 3 mile bridge. 

Now I see folks with lines out at known surf spots like the cross and 18, early in the morning. I walk right up and tell them this is a surf spot and within the next few hours there will be around 100 surfers spread out over 200 yards and they should probably move if they want to catch any fish. Even when I'm down at Langdon Beach I'll let fisherfolks know this is a swimming spot. Tote that cart another 200 yards down the beach and don't expect to cast out right by the bathrooms. 

Personally I think if you look around in the morning or during the day and see houses and condos around you it's a swimming spot. Once the sun goes down I don't think it matters because not many folks are swimming after dark. It's a big beach people, spread out.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

On the other hand, not long ago I was at Navarre Beach and some guy was there surf fishing. He had 6 or 8 rods spread out over 100 yards where people commonly swim. Ummm NO, this isn't your private beach.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Now I see folks with lines out at known surf spots like the cross and 18, early in the morning. I walk right up and tell them this is a surf spot and within the next few hours there will be around 100 surfers spread out over 200 yards and they should probably move if they want to catch any fish...


We surf fish quite frequently at 19th, and I'd tell you to suck my nuts if you told me I should move...

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

John B. said:


> We surf fish quite frequently at 19th, and I'd tell you to suck my nuts if you told me I should move...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Then I would smash you over the head with my surfboard and laugh. 
What are you going to do when there are dozens of surfers out there?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Loruna said:


> ...
> Now I see folks with lines out at known surf spots like the cross and 18, early in the morning. I walk right up and tell them this is a surf spot and within the next few hours there will be around 100 surfers spread out over 200 yards and they should probably move if they want to catch any fish. ...





Loruna said:


> Then I would smash you over the head with my surfboard and laugh.
> What are you going to do when there are dozens of surfers out there?


In my view it's a who was there first kinda thing .... but I'm usually shark fishing with big bloody baits ... so if you wanna surf, have at it :whistling:

(So how do you feel when families with little kids come up & start paddling around on their boogie boards in your your surfing area?)


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

welldoya said:


> On the other hand, not long ago I was at Navarre Beach and some guy was there surf fishing. He had 6 or 8 rods spread out over 100 yards where people commonly swim. Ummm NO, this isn't your private beach.


I went to Navarre Beach one day to go surf fishing ... there was a big family (reunion?) thing going on & people/gazebos/chairs/kids spread out over 100 yards _where people commonly fish_. Ummm NO, this isn't your private beach.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Wow...let's make another law so people DON'T have to use their heads. Then we could all just grow up ignorant as hell because there was never any reason to have to watch out for ourselves!


This!

(and don't get me started on those darned yakkers. They shouldn't be there at all. The nerve! )


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

AndyS said:


> In my view it's a who was there first kinda thing .... but I'm usually shark fishing with big bloody baits ... so if you wanna surf, have at it :whistling:


You wont be catching anything, I see sharks all the time when we are surfing. One slap at the water and they turn tail and swim away. 



AndyS said:


> (So how do you feel when families with little kids come up & start paddling around on their boogie boards in your your surfing area?)


It's not my surf area it's everyone's, I don't have a problem with surfing around swimmers and boogie boarders but I think it's funny when people think they can throw bait out wherever they please. Take that attitude to Casino beach and count the minutes before a lifeguard tells you to move on.

Go ahead and cast your bait out on a good surf day at 18 or the cross and you will see you will be outnumbered very quickly. 

Why would you think you can catch anything where people are surfing anyway?

There are only 4 to 5 good surfing spots on the island while there are 100's of fishing spots. Do I need to draw you a map to where they are so you can avoid the surfers.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Then I would smash you over the head with my surfboard and laugh.
> What are you going to do when there are dozens of surfers out there?


I guess you'll just have to do it and find out big boy. You're super tough.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

John B. said:


> I guess you'll just have to do it and find out big boy. You're super tough.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Funny that's what your Mom said last night. :whistling:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Loruna said:


> You wont be catching anything, I see sharks all the time when we are surfing. One slap at the water and they turn tail and swim away.
> 
> It's not my surf area it's everyone's, I don't have a problem with surfing around swimmers and boogie boarders but I think it's funny when people think they can throw bait out wherever they please. Take that attitude to Casino beach and count the minutes before a lifeguard tells you to move on.
> 
> Go ahead and cast your bait out on a good surf day at 18 or the cross and you will see you will be outnumbered very quickly. Why would you think you can catch anything where people are surfing anyway?


What makes you think you have any more right to surf than someone does to fish? (I surf quite frequently) 

In my honest opinion I think your a jackass who's going to piss off the wrong person one day... quite being a kook.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

John B. said:


> (I surf quite frequently)


Then you should know better.



John B. said:


> In my honest opinion I think your a jackass who's going to piss off the wrong person one day... quite being a kook.


Just stating an opinion, the surf spots are limited while the fishing spots are plentiful.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Then you should know better.
> 
> Just stating an opinion, the surf spots are limited while the fishing spots are plentiful.


Well you know what the say about opinions... 

Just looked at swellinfo... 1.3 feet at 7 seconds... should be a nice little longboard wave rolling in... think I'll get all my rods and go surf fish at 18th.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

John B. said:


> Well you know what the say about opinions...
> 
> Just looked at swellinfo... 1.3 feet at 7 seconds... should be a nice little longboard wave rolling in... think I'll get all my rods and go surf fish at 18th.


Err no, I was out there earlier today and it is flat. surfforecast.com has better data. We need energy over 80 with a cross off wind for ideal conditions. Beside I don't go out for anything less than three feet.










I didn't see anyone fishing on Big Thursday when Tropical Storm Andrea was in the Gulf.




























Good luck hooking tourists at 19th.


----------



## Fishfearme (Mar 8, 2013)

Wirelessly posted

Thank god we all get along


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

A perfectly dysfunctional family:thumbsup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> A perfectly dysfunctional family:thumbsup:


No kidding...

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Err no, I was out there earlier today and it is flat. surfforecast.com has better data. We need energy over 80 with a cross off wind for ideal conditions. Beside I don't go out for anything less than three feet.
> 
> I didn't see anyone fishing on Big Thursday when Tropical Storm Andrea was in the Gulf.
> 
> Good luck hooking tourists at 19th.


Cool story bro..

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Hah, are we having fun yet?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

John B. said:


> What makes you think you have any more right to surf than someone does to fish? (I surf quite frequently)
> 
> In my honest opinion I think your a jackass who's going to piss off the wrong person one day... quite being a kook.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Unless it is a designated swim beach with lifeguards, the law is on the side of the fisherman, not the surfer.
Harass someone fishing and see who gets ticketed or arrested.

There are laws protecting hunters and fisherman from harassment.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Unless it is a designated swim beach with lifeguards, the law is on the side of the fisherman, not the surfer.
> Harass someone fishing and see who gets ticketed or arrested.
> 
> There are laws protecting hunters and fisherman from harassment.


Exactly. And it definitely won't work out in favor of the surfers when "50 of them bash you with their surfboards"....

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Unless it is a designated swim beach with lifeguards, the law is on the side of the fisherman, not the surfer.
> Harass someone fishing and see who gets ticketed or arrested.
> 
> There are laws protecting hunters and fisherman from harassment.


Well I just talked to my friend Dave at Public Safety just for shits and giggles and he said if it's a lifeguard protected beach it's strictly for swimming or surfing. Anywhere there is not a lifeguard tower it is up for grabs.
There are no laws or restrictions technically in place and I'm sure we can all share the resources.

Personally if there are 50 surfers out at 18 or the cross I would go elsewhere because I can. The only folks I saw setting up there were tourists who didn't know better.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Fishfearme said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Thank god we all get along



Posters on here would argue about the heliocentric solar system.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

There is no such thing. You will get this moved to the religion section!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Well I just talked to my friend Dave at Public Safety just for shits and giggles and he said if it's a lifeguard protected beach it's strictly for swimming or surfing. Anywhere there is not a lifeguard tower it is up for grabs.
> There are no laws or restrictions technically in place and I'm sure we can all share the resources.
> 
> Personally if there are 50 surfers out at 18 or the cross I would go elsewhere because I can. The only folks I saw setting up there were tourists who didn't know better.


Well now that you have confirmed what I said, your welcome.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Well now that you have confirmed what I said, your welcome.



Reading comprehension fail.
You must have been schooled in the south.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't normally call people out, but Loruna, you're a douchebag. Go smoke another J and catch some killer waves bra.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Try to keep up old man. The truth hurts sometimes.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Reading comprehension fail.
> You must have been schooled in the south.


Cool "dis" considering you choose to live in the South.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually no I'm back home taking care of my elderly parents. Born and raised here then took off to other places as soon as I had a drivers license. It's a big world out there. I love it here but hate the shallow mindset sometimes. The south is great for football but....


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Subscribed. 


This is certain to be full on retard.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

Not trying to bust anyone's balls here just trying to find a cohesive idea on what is cool with everyone. It's obvious we all love time on the beach, fishing, surfing, swimming, hanging with family but we all need to give each other space and use common sense. 

I think it's fun we can BS online but when it comes down to real world experiences we need to act like adults and respect each others space.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Loruna said:


> Not trying to bust anyone's balls here just trying to find a cohesive idea on what is cool with everyone. It's obvious we all love time on the beach, fishing, surfing, swimming, hanging with family but we all need to give each other space and use common sense.
> 
> I think it's fun we can BS online but when it comes down to real world experiences we need to act like adults and respect each others space.


I wouldn't worry about it. I've met a few people on here (ha, a few accidentally) and they have all been really nice people. It is surprising how many people in the area post or lurk here.

Harmless internet debate, chatter, etc. etc. This beach fishing thing is one of the many "hot button" topics that pop up on here. I actually like the back and forth, but then again I don't take any of the posts on here that seriously. Surely a few people do.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The way I look at it, whether I'm in the right or not, if the water fills with swimmers I would be pissed but I'm moving. I would really hate to hook somebody.
Now I have had people get close but not right in front of me. But then I generally fish when the water is kind of cool for swimming .


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Loruna said:


> ... Personally if there are 50 surfers out at 18 or the cross I would go elsewhere because I can. The only folks I saw setting up there were tourists who didn't know better.


So if you go elsewhere & there are people fishing there ... you gonna tell 'em to move along?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Loruna said:


> Not trying to bust anyone's balls here just trying to find a cohesive idea on what is cool with everyone.


What seems to be "cool with everyone" is that the activity of whoever was there first ought to be respected. (as has been stated by several posters, myself included)

Your posts read like you just want to go all Trayvon on whoever's using what you deem to be _your_ personal space/time at the beach. If that's not the case, feel free to clarify anytime.

In any case ... how about we do something constructive here. Where are the "designated swimming beaches" in the area where fishing is not allowed, what hours, and what are the governing statutes or ordinances?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Loruna said:


> Reading comprehension fail.
> You must have been schooled in the south.


I comprehend just fine.
Too bad your buddy Dave at Public Safety does not know the law.

*Florida Statute 372.705, “Harassment of hunters, trappers and fishers,” states*:
(1) A person may not intentionally, within a public or privately owned wildlife management or fish management area or on any state-owned water body:
(a) Interfere with or attempt to prevent the lawful taking of fish, game, or nongame animals by another.
(b) Attempt to disturb fish, game or nongame animals or attempt to affect their behavior with the intent to prevent their lawful taking by another.
(1) is guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083.
(2) Any person who violates subsection


Read more: http://www.floridasportsman.com/2005/12/01/features_051258/#ixzz2e1DCd9Jp


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I comprehend just fine.
> Too bad your buddy Dave at Public Safety does not know the law.
> 
> Florida Statute 372.705, “Harassment of hunters, trappers and fishers,” states:
> ...


Boom.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The argument between to many surfers and surf fisherman is kind of stupid anyways..... If the swell is big enough to have 100 surfers out (which I have never seen 100 people surfing in the gulf at once) then it is to big to surf fish in anyways. When you get to te point that 5 oz lead wont hold the bottom it's kind of pointless. And honestly, if the swell is up then the break is way way past how far someone can cast from the beach so who cares? I have has surfers in front of me several times off Navarre an I had no problems catching fish as the surfers were way past my lines.

In addition, there aren't quite as many "fishing spots" as you may think. Once I locate a cut that is holding fish I will often fish that cut for several days. 50 yards can often be the difference in catching pompano and catching catfish.


----------



## Paolo (Jul 15, 2011)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> I comprehend just fine.
> Too bad your buddy Dave at Public Safety does not know the law.
> 
> *Florida Statute 372.705, “Harassment of hunters, trappers and fishers,” states*:
> ...


Now That is a cool law. In Italy all beaches are closed to fishing from 8am to 8pm when anyone swimming is present. I hate that fisherman there are the ones to come in last, no matter what. 
Please people, don`t make a retarded law like that be necessary, just get along and be the bigger person and move. And swimmers don`t be such asses and go swimming right where my line goes into the water if I was there first.
cheers


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Loruna said:


> Reading comprehension fail.
> You must have been schooled in the south.


Ooops....another loudmouthed punk put in his place.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Loruna said:


> Actually no I'm back home taking care of my elderly parents. Born and raised here then took off to other places as soon as I had a drivers license. It's a big world out there. I love it here but hate the shallow mindset sometimes. The south is great for football but....


I thought this was about fishing and swimming? I wondered how long it would take for you to consider yourself elite. I could see it coming and am impressed you held off as long as you did. BTW you are not the only person who has seen the world. The shallow mindset is everywhere. It's just people like you who don't see it. I find it funny how many people bitch about the south while riding around with a realtor looking for a home to buy.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

twodown said:


> I thought this was about fishing and swimming? I wondered how long it would take for you to consider yourself elite. I could see it coming and am impressed you held off as long as you did. BTW you are not the only person who has seen the world. The shallow mindset is everywhere. It's just people like you who don't see it. I find it funny how many people bitch about the south while riding around with a realtor looking for a home to buy.


...while using a shallow mindset to make blanket statements about an entire region.


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

twodown said:


> I thought this was about fishing and swimming? I wondered how long it would take for you to consider yourself elite. I could see it coming and am impressed you held off as long as you did. BTW you are not the only person who has seen the world. The shallow mindset is everywhere. It's just people like you who don't see it. I find it funny how many people bitch about the south while riding around with a realtor looking for a home to buy.


Born and raised here, already own several properties, just trying to enlighten you knuckledraggers you are not going to catch any fish when there are surfers out there. 

Seriously there are only five to six places to surf between Destin and Fort Pickens. I can fish at hundred of places but I can only surf a few. Why would I go fish at established surf areas unless I didn't know better. Looking at most of the posters putting up a fight they are the new ones in town and just do not know any better. Go back to Texas if you can't handle local customs.

Don't worry kids I'll bump this thread the next time the surf is up so you can go out and stake your space. Don't forget to post all the pictures of your catch.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Good God, this is starting to get really interesting.


----------

